# I hate having to work with ghetto people.



## 2Milk

F**k... It sucks being poor.

I really dislike working with ghetto people. They just ruin my life.

I've been told that I'm too quiet (by other people) and that I need to call out what's on my screen, which I have started to do. Anyways, when I work with a normal person everything flows smoothly I call out what I need when it comes on my screen (I work fast food btw) and they reply with an "okay" etc. When I work with ghetto people they reply with "I know, don't tell me how to do my job" and I reply with "okay" then 5 minutes later that same ghetto person is *****ing at me saying "Why aren't you calling out the orders [my name]?" and I reply with "because you told me to not tell you how to do your job" and they reply with "but your job is to call out what comes on the screen. Why do I have to do my job and your job?"

We have multiple task at work, and sometimes it gets super busy and I can only focus on one task. If she can she purposely does my task before I get to it and the tells me "Why do I have to do your job? I don't get paid enough to be doing my job and your job!" The thing that really pisses me off is that it isn't like she's speeding up the process by a lot. She is literally doing my task 5-10 seconds before I get to it. 
When I work with good people we help each other out. When I see I person struggling and I'm not too busy I help them even though it's not my job. Other people help me out when I'm struggling and they don't rub it in my face. There's only one job that we all have, and that's to serve the food as fast as possible. That's all. It's the responsibility of all of us.

*sigh... I hate my life. There's nothing worse than a SA person having to deal with ghetto people everyday. Thank god that I usually only work with that person for 3 hours, then I get to work with decent people.
*

Sorry guys, I just needed to get rid of this frustration.


----------



## nubly

I feel your pain. I made a thread about this too.


----------



## komorikun

I notice that a lot of clothing stores, especially department stores, here are all staffed by ghetto people. They are often rude to customers. The fat ones especially are rude. I avoid the fat ones like the plague.


----------



## RockmanJL9981

whatever just tell the person who told u that they are too loud


----------



## The Phantom Pain

The thing is, a lot of these jobs seem to only screen for social ability, not the likelihood that the person they hire is going to be boorish to customers or their co-workers.

You can call it ghetto if you want, but I've experienced it with anyone who considers themselves social elitist, but it is worse in poorer neighborhoods where you're considered "slow" just because you choose to keep to yourself.

This is one reason I left retail and fast food, but honestly, it's no better in any working class industry.


----------



## NoEgo

Yep, I've been there. My first couple of jobs were in fast food, which made me very well-acquainted with ghetto co-workers. They talk (loudly and obnoxiously) with each other nonstop and make plans about meeting up after work without me, while I'm minding my business and actually getting work done. They always told me I was too quiet and boring.


----------



## eukz

nubly said:


> I feel your pain. I made a thread about this too.


Aah, memories <3


----------



## CrystalCrown

It's because 'the crackers' have no personality.


----------



## Tofuescape

I hate dealing with ghetto people too. Why no one talks about work environment for people like us no idea. I always see people complaining about toxic work environments when they have half normal co-workers, rich people problems though. 

I work in a call center and I can't stand working with ghetto people too.


----------



## Kevin001

Define ghetto? Loud, careless, no manners?


----------



## Tofuescape

I'm black and I hate ghetto people too. I wasn't raised ghetto and obnoxious. Being ignorant and obnoxious isn't personality. It's being an attention *****.


----------



## M0rbid

cant stand ghetto customers and coworkers.... No effin mannerism.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I never really had this problem in fast food. The main people who would get obnoxious at the drop of a hat were managers. The only thing that I really hated was people who didn't really need a job would call off whenever they felt like it. The management didn't fire them because they needed them more than they needed the job. When the management knew you needed the job they would get ruthless with you and force you to take up every bit of slack left by the people who didn't want to work.

I don't know they ever would have fired me if I didn't do everything they wanted me to but I had bills and couldn't afford to take the chance.


----------



## Aly

lol I definitely know what you mean. I just keep to myself for the most part. I focus on my work instead of my irrelevant coworkers and then I go home. I'm not there to socialize with people who have no value to my life.


----------

